# Bricks in aquascape



## Courtneybst (1 Nov 2021)

Hey guys, I've used some bricks in a new contest scape to elevate the hardscape and substrate. As they're engineering bricks, they have 10 big holes in the centre. I was thinking to fill the gaps with crushed lava rock as I've got tons of it.

My question is do you think these holes will become anaerobic? I don't imagine there will be a whole lot of water movement through it but I was hoping the lava rock would help.

Any help appreciated. 🙂


----------



## PARAGUAY (1 Nov 2021)

What about expanding foam?


----------



## Courtneybst (1 Nov 2021)

PARAGUAY said:


> What about expanding foam?


This crossed my mind yeah, I was just trying to be resourceful as I've got kilos upon kilos of crushed lava.


----------



## JozefSC (1 Nov 2021)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Garuf (1 Nov 2021)

James maslin (?) I think did a brick iwagumi, there’s a thread around here somewhere but I couldn’t spot it.


----------



## John q (1 Nov 2021)

Garuf said:


> James maslin (?) I think did a brick iwagumi, there’s a thread around here somewhere but I couldn’t spot it.


Post in thread 'Without Foundation - James Maslin' Without Foundation - James Maslin


----------



## dw1305 (1 Nov 2021)

Hi all, 


Courtneybst said:


> As they're engineering bricks, they have 10 big holes in the centre. I was thinking to fill the gaps with crushed lava rock as I've got tons of it.
> 
> My question is do you think these holes will become anaerobic?


I don't think it matters whether they do or not. <"Anaerobic zones"> (or zones of  <"fluctuating REDOX">)  are normal in sediments and may actually help with making nutrients available. 


PARAGUAY said:


> What about expanding foam?


Would keep everything aerobic.


Garuf said:


> James maslin (?) I think did a brick iwagumi,


Diana Walstad used bricks in her "aquascapes".

cheers Darrel


----------



## aec34 (1 Nov 2021)

I’m pretty sure I also saw Mark’s Shrimp Tanks using bricks as hardscape for susswassertang - it would have been on YouTube


----------



## ceg4048 (1 Nov 2021)

Courtneybst said:


> My question is do you think these holes will become anaerobic? I don't imagine there will be a whole lot of water movement through it but I was hoping the lava rock would help.


I agree with Darrel. This is really not anything to worry about. I suggest that you just carry on and forget about the holes.

Cheers,


----------



## Courtneybst (1 Nov 2021)

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------

